# Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren



## phila_delphia (4. Juli 2012)

*Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

*Seit gestern scheint der Client der Spielplattform Steam für zahlreiche Nutzer nicht im "offline Modus" zu funktionieren.*

Das Bild, das sich dabei zeigt ist bei den verschiedenen Nutzer ähnlich. Einmal in den "online Modus" gewechselt ist es nicht mehr möglich zurück in den offline Betrieb zu kommen. Hier erscheint die Meldung:

_"Verbindung zum Steam Netzwerk nicht möglich. Der offline Modus ist nicht verfügbar, da auf diesem Computer keine Steam-Login-Informaitonen gespeichert sind."_

Diese Meldug erscheint anscheinend auch nach Neuanmeldung/Neuinstallation und auf verschiedenen Rechner und Konten, auf denen Steam bisher anstandslos im "offline Modus" betreben werden konnte.

Vgl.: Offline mode not working - Steam Users' Forums



*Hier ein Workaround von ChrisMK72, den ich gleich an dieser Stelle zitiere, damit Ihr nicht den ganzen Thread lesen müsst (Dank an Chris!)*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> ... Hab mir im offline mode mal die Datei "winui.gcf" ( Aus dem Steamapps Ordner ) kopiert. Also *während man im offline mode ist*. Falls so ein Fehler mal wieder auftritt soll man durch Überschreiben der Datei evtl. die ganze Sache wieder hinkriegen. Natürlich vorher die zu überschreibende Datei vorsichtshalber auch kopieren. Sicher ist sicher
> 
> Was ich noch gelesen hab ist, dass man die Datei nach jedem Steam Update erneut kopieren, sozusagen mit updaten muss, damit´s klappt ( *Natürlich ebenfalls anschliessend im offline mode* ! ) Naja ... erstmal die winui.gcf aus dem Steamapps Ordner kopieren und hoffen , dass man es nicht braucht.  ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 10203040 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Naja ist schon paar mal passiert und wurde schon öfters versucht mit Updates zu beheben, bei mir geht es aktuell, ist öfters so ein hin und her nix besonderes für mich^^


----------



## Deimos (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Das sind genau die Gründe, warum solche Plattformen verboten gehören...


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Mühsam, aber es gibt schlimmeres. Entweder halt Online eingeloggt sein (ui ist das schlimm) oder mal ein paar Tage auf zocken verzichten und etwas intelligentes tun 

Am besten Origin installieren, da funktioniert es


----------



## Astorek86 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Mühsam, aber es gibt schlimmeres. [...] mal ein paar Tage auf zocken verzichten und etwas intelligentes tun


Soweit kommts noch, dass ich mir vorschreiben lasse, wann ich Zeit zum Zocken habe... Nicht falsch verstehen, Valve hat halt Probleme, und Probleme sind menschlich. Aber wenn ich so ein Zitat lese, gehts ums Prinzip! Als Nächstes wird es als ganz normal angesehen, dass man Spiele 2 Jahre nach deren Veröffentlichung sowieso nicht mehr spielen kann, weil deren Always-Only-Server abgeschaltet werden...

(Sorry, war nicht böse oder persönlich gemeint. Das ist halt ein Reizthema für mich  )

Nunja, hier wirds wohl ein Versehen sein. Hoffe einfach mal, dass Valve das einigermaßen schnell gefixt kriegt^^...


----------



## TempestX1 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Mühsam, aber es gibt schlimmeres. Entweder halt Online eingeloggt sein (ui ist das schlimm)


Ja toll wenn man nicht immer Internet zur Verfügung hat. Großes Kino.



kühlprofi schrieb:


> oder mal ein paar Tage auf zocken verzichten und etwas intelligentes tun


Valve soll mir also vorschreiben wann ich zocken darf und wann nicht. Danke für den tollen Kommentar.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



Astorek86 schrieb:


> Als Nächstes wird es als ganz normal angesehen, dass man Spiele 2 Jahre nach deren Veröffentlichung sowieso nicht mehr spielen kann, weil deren Always-Only-Server abgeschaltet werden...


 
Ach wieso nicht? EA will doch bald auch pro Magazin in einem Shooter 1$ verlangen, warum dann nicht auch Spiele die man gekauft hat nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr spielbar machen indem man die Server abschaltet?


----------



## Isrian (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Bei dem Wetter fallen einen sicher ein paar bessere Dinge ein, die man machen kann, als den Tag in der Bude zu hocken und zu zocken. >.>

Ich versteh auch nicht, warum man sich darüber so künstlich aufregen muss, jeder Onlinedienst kann mal Probleme haben.

Und nur so am Rande gesagt, ich nutze auch Steam.


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Ja toll wenn man nicht immer Internet zur Verfügung hat. Großes Kino.
> 
> 
> Valve soll mir also vorschreiben wann ich zocken darf und wann nicht. Danke für den tollen Kommentar.


 
Ja dann hat man halt Pech gehabt. Es ist nunmal halt eine Panne. 
Valve schreibt dir ja dies nicht vor, weil es wie gesagt eine ungeplante Panne ist.

Wenn du beim Auto eine Panne hast, sagst du auch nicht Renault schreibt dir vor wann du fahren darfst.
Und wenn man kein Ersatzrad zur Verfügung hat ist das dann auch "Grosses Kino".

Mich wunderts, was alle immer erwarten, als hätten Sie einen Vertrag mit Steam und zahlen x tausend Euro, damit diese innert 3 Stunden reagieren und die Probleme Lösen. Bei einem Server kann auch die Disk an den Arsch gehen so ist nun mal das Leben bzw. die Realität  gibt echt schlimmeres



Astorek86 schrieb:


> Soweit kommts noch, dass ich mir vorschreiben lasse, wann ich Zeit zum Zocken habe... Nicht falsch verstehen, Valve hat halt Probleme, und Probleme sind menschlich. Aber wenn ich so ein Zitat lese, gehts ums Prinzip! Als Nächstes wird es als ganz normal angesehen, dass man Spiele 2 Jahre nach deren Veröffentlichung sowieso nicht mehr spielen kann, weil deren Always-Only-Server abgeschaltet werden...
> 
> (Sorry, war nicht böse oder persönlich gemeint. Das ist halt ein Reizthema für mich  )
> 
> Nunja, hier wirds wohl ein Versehen sein. Hoffe einfach mal, dass Valve das einigermaßen schnell gefixt kriegt^^...


 
Jo klar nervt es wenn es solche Pannen gibt  aber du hast ja selber schon gesagt, das ist menschlich und unumgänglich.
Das die Server von irgendeinem Game nach 2 Jahren heruntergefahren wurden ist wirklich eine Sauerei, damit hast du Recht.
Aber Valve hat in diesem Fall ja nicht beabsichtigt den Offlinemodus "deaktiviert".^^

Ich finde nur, dass gewisse Leute überspizt reagieren. Ich meine es kann sich auch jemand aufregen, dass die HE Granate in 
CS nun einen Polygonfehler hat.. *lol*...

Des weiteren müsste man prüfen, ob dieser Fehler nun wirklich an Steam oder einer fehlerhaften Benutzerkonfiguration des PCs liegt (zu wenig Rechte, sonst irgendwas verbastelt, ccleaner-user usw.) bevor man Pfeile schiesst :p


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Habe ich öfter mal.
Meist kommt Tage drauf ein Update.

Mal ne Runde F@H?


----------



## phila_delphia (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



Research schrieb:


> Mal ne Runde F@H?


 
Finde ich auch gut, wenn Ihr statt zu zocken mal ne Runde Folding@Home laufen laßt 

Aber wenn schon, dann bitte mit der PCGH-Team Nummer 70335.

Grüße

P.S.: Wenn ich gewußt hätte, wie einige von Euch sich hier anreden... Ich wollte ne News verfassen keinen Flameware anzetteln


----------



## Ahab (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Ich habe auch unabhängig von dieser aktuen Problematik in der Vergangenheit bis heute Probleme mit dem Offline-Modus. Wenn ich keinen Internetzugang habe, komme ich einfach nicht rein. Ich habe es noch nicht auf Reproduzierbarkeit getestet, aber es ist immerhin so oft vorgekommen, dass es mir negativ auffällt.

Probleme mit dem Offline-Modus sind meines Erachtens leider von genereller Natur.


----------



## TheOnLY (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Der funktioniert bei mir seit Ewigkeiten nicht.


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Beim F@H, was sollt mit nem PII X6 1090T un ner HD6970 raus kommen?


----------



## Chakka_cor (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Ich hatte das Problem vor ein oder zwei Wochen nach einem Update.

Hab alles versucht aber ich kam nicht mehr online, was dann geholfen hat war eine vollständige Deinstallation und das Löschen aller Ordner.

Nach der Neuinstallation funktionierte alles wieder als wäre nie etwas gewesen.


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Bei etlichen GB Games keine Option.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass Steam Wartungsarbeiten angekündigt hgat, oder?

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?p=31485525#post31485525


----------



## whaaaa (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es das Problem aber schon seit dem vorletzten Patch.
Bei mir geht der auch nur wenn absolut nix im PC eingesteckt ist was eine Internetverbindung herstellen könnte.


----------



## phila_delphia (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



Research schrieb:


> Beim F@H, was sollt mit nem PII X6 1090T un ner HD6970 raus kommen?


 
Frag mal die Pros im Entsprechenden Forum - gar so wenig Punkte wirst Du damit nicht holen  Kommt in der Regel eh mehr auf die Ausdauer an...



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon, dass Steam Wartungsarbeiten angekündigt hgat, oder?
> 
> Steam Downtime Announcements - Page 31 - Steam Users' Forums


 
Ja, die sind laut Deinem Link aber nun beendet... Nur der Offlinemode tuts immer noch nicht 

Grüße


----------



## Deimos (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja dann hat man halt Pech gehabt. Es ist nunmal halt eine Panne.
> Valve schreibt dir ja dies nicht vor, weil es wie gesagt eine ungeplante Panne ist.


Valve schreibt mir aber seine dümmliche Plattform vor, wenn ich ein bestimmtes Spiel will. 




kühlprofi schrieb:


> Mich wunderts, was alle immer erwarten, als hätten Sie einen Vertrag mit Steam und zahlen x tausend Euro, damit diese innert 3 Stunden reagieren und die Probleme Lösen. Bei einem Server kann auch die Disk an den Arsch gehen so ist nun mal das Leben bzw. die Realität  gibt echt schlimmeres


Mich wundert, dass die Leute schon völlig vergessen haben, dass es früher CDs gab und das Spielen damit simpel und einfach möglich war. Ohne Onlinezwang, ohne Registrierung, ohne irgendwelche Spieleplattformen, die mehr Gängelung als sonst was sind.


----------



## TempestX1 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



> Mich wunderts, was alle immer erwarten, als hätten Sie einen Vertrag mit Steam und zahlen x tausend Euro,


Vertrag ja. Schließlich hat Valve eine AGB mit dabei und wenn man ein Spiel kauft dann will man es auch spielen wann man will. Dann soll Valve dafür sorgen das sie ihren Offlinemodus richtig hinbekommen wenn sie schon Steam einem aufzwingen.




> Bei einem Server kann auch die Disk an den Arsch gehen so ist nun mal das Leben bzw. die Realität  gibt echt schlimmeres


Ja und? Dann sollen die einen gescheiten Offlinemodus machen und nicht so einen Müll wie er jetzt ist.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Vertrag ja. Schließlich hat Valve eine AGB mit dabei und wenn man ein Spiel kauft dann will man es auch spielen wann man will. Dann soll Valve dafür sorgen das sie ihren Offlinemodus richtig hinbekommen wenn sie schon Steam einem aufzwingen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja und? Dann sollen die einen gescheiten Offlinemodus machen und nicht so einen Müll wie er jetzt ist.



Du kommst ja bestimmt auch mal einen Tag lang ohne Steam aus, oder?
So ist das eben. Auch Server können mal ausfallen. Es gab ja nicht umsonst die Ankündigung für Gestern, dass eine Wartung statt finden soll. 
Wenn du ein Auto kaufst, musst du auch alle paar Tausend Kilometer das Öl wechseln oder neue Reifen kaufen^^ Und wenn mal das Internet ausfällt, ist das eben so. Man hat dann ja auch einen DSL-Vertrag und einen Anspruch auf die Erfüllung des Vertrags, aber dennoch kann es Ausfälle geben. So ist das Leben! Find dich damit ab!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Also eben wollte Rome Barbarian Invasion bei mir auch nicht offline starten. Offline Modus nicht verfügbar.

Bin dann halt online gegangen, hab das Game gestartet und Steam über den Taskmanager einfach beendet. Fertig.

Weiterzocken geht auch ohne Steam. Nur starten ging nicht ohne.


----------



## TempestX1 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Du kommst ja bestimmt auch mal einen Tag lang ohne Steam aus, oder?
> So ist das eben. Auch Server können mal ausfallen. Es gab ja nicht umsonst die Ankündigung für Gestern, dass eine Wartung statt finden soll.


Und für was ist dann der Offline Modus dann da wenn die Server down sind? Um nicht offline zocken zu können bauen die einen Offlinemodus rein?



> Wenn du ein Auto kaufst, musst du auch alle paar Tausend Kilometer das Öl wechseln oder neue Reifen kaufen^^


Mein Auto hat aber keinen Modus mit dem ich auf "weiterfahren ohne Reifen" oder "ohne Öl" stellen kann. Steam hat einen Modus der sich Offlinemodus nennt und der ist SEIT JAHREN DEFEKT.
Man muss online sein um in den Offline Modus zu wechseln. Wie blöd sind die Programmierer von Valve eigentlich?



> Und wenn mal das Internet ausfällt, ist das eben so.


Und für was hat man den Offlinemodus?



> Man hat dann ja auch einen DSL-Vertrag und einen Anspruch auf die Erfüllung des Vertrags, aber dennoch kann es Ausfälle geben.


Ah ja. Und wenn der DSL Anschluss nicht geht kann ich nicht meinen PC starten obwohl Windows auf der Festplatte ist und meine Daten sich auch alle auf der HDD befinden.



> So ist das Leben! Find dich damit ab!


Ein verkorkstes Programm anbieten das nicht die Funktionen besitzt die es angeblich besitzen soll und dann auch noch schönrederei und alles ist nich so schlimm.

Sowas ist ein Fehlerhaftes Produkt und gehört nachgebessert oder die sollen das Geld meiner gekauften Spiele zurückgeben.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Da lob ich mir Gamersgate, ohne Launcher und ohne Onlinepflicht kann so was eben nicht vorkommen


----------



## AchtBit (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Das passiert nur wenn die Verbindung, während der Acc online ist, getrennt wird. Dann auch nur wenn der Acc den Cache nicht mehr kommplett sync. konnte. Bei aktiver Verbindung vom Online Mode in den Offline Mode wechseln, dann funktioniert der Offline Betrieb sicher ohne aktive Verbindung.   Trotzdem ist steam ********


----------



## Septimus (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



Deimos schrieb:


> Das sind genau die Gründe, warum solche Plattformen verboten gehören...



Kann dir nur Voll zustimmen


----------



## Septimus (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



Deimos schrieb:


> Valve schreibt mir aber seine dümmliche Plattform vor, wenn ich ein bestimmtes Spiel will.
> 
> 
> 
> Mich wundert, dass die Leute schon völlig vergessen haben, dass es früher CDs gab und das Spielen damit simpel und einfach möglich war. Ohne Onlinezwang, ohne Registrierung, ohne irgendwelche Spieleplattformen, die mehr Gängelung als sonst was sind.


 

Das waren auch noch zeiten wo das spielen wirklich Spaß gemacht hat, Singleplayerspiele wo niemand eine Internetverbindung brauchte, man konnte spielen wann und wo man wollte selbst im Zug und ohne das einem eine Plattform aufgezwungen wurde ohne die das Spiel nicht mal installierbar ist.
Da konnte man seine Spiele bei Nichtgefallen wenigstens gebraucht verkaufen ohne das man für zig Spiele zig Accounts braucht.

Gute Alte Zeit


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



> Man kann mal einen Tag ohne Steam/ Spielen auskommen


Das können auch nur Leute sagen die nicht Schichten oder auf Montage arbeiten 



> Steam gehört Verboten/ ist böse böse böse


Also in Zeiten von EA Origin, Online Aktivieren, Online Punktesystemen, "Immer Online" Zwang, "Online Authentifizieren beim starten des Spiels, ... dachte ich es sei mittlerweile Normalität das zum Spielen ein Internetanschluss unabdingbar ist. 

Der Offline Modus von Steam ist wirklich beknackt gemacht. (Irgendwo auf PCGHX gibt es auch eine Anleitung dazu, ABER ...) Man muss sich, um an den Offline Modus zu kommen, erst mal (*Online*) Anmelden.  Ja ganz Toll wenn wieder mal ein Knotenpunkt der Telekom ausfällt, oder man die Wartezeit beim Wechsel von zum Beispiel Telefonnetz DSL zu (TV/ Radio) Kabel DSL überbrücken will. 

Selbst wenn man den Offline Modus rein bekommt, verweigern dann viele Spiele ihren Dienst "Steam befindet sich im Offline Modus, für dieses Spiel ... Online ... Erforderlich ... bla bla ...". Also ist nicht mal der Offline Modus ein Garant dafür dass Spiele Offline funktionieren.


----------



## horst--one (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

SteamLess FTW! Da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt. Über ein (gekauftes) Spiel mit Steam, gehört ein Steamless crack!
Ich will ja nur das verdammte spiel zocken und nicht fkin Steam auf meinem Rechner haben. Da ist mir die SSD zu schade.

BTW: Offline zocken gehört dann auch zum Standard


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Mir wären Spiele aller The Witcher auch lieber, installieren, 1x Online Aktivieren, CD/ DVD raus aus dem Laufwerk und es läuft in allen Lebenslagen 
Ohne CD/ DVD
Ohne Immer Online Zwang
Ohne Steam, Origin, und wie Sie nicht alle heißen
Ohne Online Authentifizierung
...


----------



## Mindfuck (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Die meisten von euch haben doch bestimmt ein Smartphone mit Internet...an Pc anstecken, Steam starten-> offline Modus fertig.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Die meisten haben bestimmt ein Smartphone, aber kein Geldscheißer für die teuren Datentarife die der Provider verlangt da die meisten Tarife only Handy Tarife sind und die Nutzung mit Handy bzw. via Sim Steckplatz nicht Bestandteil der AGBs sind, sprich: Nicht erwünscht/ erlaubt/ bzw. es fallen eben (extra) Gebühren an. Dafür brauch man die teuren Handy und PC Tarife womit man via PC, über was auch immer, Online gehen kann. Bei der Telekom heißt das ganze Complete Mobil (nur Handy Internet) und Call and Surf Mobil (Handy mit Internet fürn PC Nutzung).

Aber alles mal davon abgesehen, wenn ich mir das Bein breche ist der Rollstuhl KEINE (Allerheiligen) Lösung. So eben wie mit dem Handy am Spiele PC, mal davon abgesehen das ich nicht/ und auf keinsterweise Bock habe/ an meinem Spiele PC herum zu installieren und zu probieren nur um Steam zu starten, und dann womöglich im Keller keinen Empfang haben.  Zumal so ne Software wie Samsung Kies echt was zum abgewöhnen ist. Dann lieber gar nicht Steam/ Spielen oder eben gleich ne Option so nach dem Bilde Icon Start Online Modus/ Icon Start Offline Modus. Oder einer einfachen billigen Abfrage beim starten von Steam. 

Aber wie ich auch erwähnte, selbst ein paar Single Player Games laufen im Offline Modus nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

offline mode geht wieder.

Hab mir im offline mode mal die Datei "winui.gcf" ( Aus dem Steamapps Ordner ) kopiert. Also *während man im offline mode ist*.

Falls so ein Fehler mal wieder auftritt soll man durch Überschreiben der Datei evtl. die ganze Sache wieder hinkriegen. Natürlich vorher die zu überschreibende Datei vorsichtshalber auch kopieren. Sicher ist sicher 

Was ich noch gelesen hab ist, dass man die Datei nach jedem Steam Update erneut kopieren, sozusagen mit updaten muss, damit´s klappt (  *Natürlich ebenfalls anschliessend im offline mode* ! )

Naja ... erstmal die winui.gcf aus dem Steamapps Ordner kopieren und hoffen , dass man es nicht braucht. 

Man kann natürlich auch einfach n paar Tage warten, bis Steam das selber repariert hat. 



Edit :

Hier hab ich noch n Posting im Steam Forum zu dem Problem und dem besagten winui.gcf File gefunden :
Offline mode woes (Doesn't work when offline... WTF?) - Page 2 - Steam Users' Forums

Direkt noch n Zitat daraus :
*1. Always exit Steam manually before shutting down your PC*
Instead of leaving Steam to be terminated automatically by the operating  system, right click on the Steam icon in the taskbar or notification  area and select Exit Steam before shutting down or logging off.

*2. Back up your winui.gcf file*
Exit Steam or switch it to offline mode via the Steam menu. Then open  Windows Explorer and navigate to %yoursteamdirectory%/steamapps and copy  and paste winui.gcf. Give the copy a name like winui_backup.gcf, and  then if you ever need to use offline mode, you can replace the broken  file with your backup. Note that you may need to create a new backup  every time there is a Steam update.


----------



## phila_delphia (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Danke für die ausführlichen Hinweise ChrisMK72!

Ja, der Offlinemodus funktioniert wieder.

Die News ist somit nicht mehr aktuell... Der Thread kann m.M.n. geschlossen und/oder gelöscht werden.

Grüße


----------



## Research (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*

Das ist aber ein peinlicher "Bug".


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



phila_delphia schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführlichen Hinweise ChrisMK72!
> 
> Ja, der Offlinemodus funktioniert wieder.
> 
> ...


 
Gerne.

Aber lieber nicht löschen, denn der Hinweis, wie man sich für das nächste Mal schützen kann ist ja vielleicht hilfreich für den einen, oder anderen, der sich damit befassen möchte und da durchblickt.

Naja ... so schwer eine Datei zu kopieren und aktuell zu halten, ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht. Vielleicht hilft es ja mal ...


----------



## phila_delphia (8. September 2012)

*AW: Steam scheint derzit für zahlreiche Benutzer nicht im Offline Modus zu funktionieren*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> ... Aber lieber nicht löschen, denn der Hinweis, wie man sich für das nächste Mal schützen kann ist ja vielleicht hilfreich für den einen, oder anderen, der sich damit befassen möchte und da durchblickt...


 
Gute Idee! Dann lass ich den Thread stehen. Normalerweise ist Painkiller so freudlich und löscht mir die Threads, wenn ich ihn danach frage.

An dieser Stelle mal: ein großer, *fetter* Dank an Pain!!!

Grüße

Phila

P.S.: Außerdem zitiere ich Deinen Tipp gleich im Startpost - dann finden die Leute das nächste Mal schneller Hilfe.


----------

